# Heston - 2 year old Pug cross Tibetan Terrier



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Heston is a sweet 2 year old Pug cross Tibetan Spaniel. Heston has been with us a long time - he was homed once but was returned because his adopter could not manage his behaviour. Since then, he has matured and Heston has become more manageable but he still needs a very special home. He needs an owner who can see past his cute fluffiness and see the dog that is desperate for a home of his own.


















































We believe Heston may have suffered from a type of juvenile epilepsy although we and our vets cannot be sure. He was very unpredictable but this has improved and he is currently in foster with a number of other dogs where most of the time he behaves wonderfully. He does not like dogs who get in his face and who antagonise him and if this happens he will pin them although he no longer bites.

Everyone who knows Heston loves him and it is our wish to find him a home where he will be loved and cherished. In return he will give his adopter hours of fun and be a loyal and loving boy. He is though, first and foremost, a dog and needs an owner that will treat him like one.

He has been assessed by a behaviourist and whoever adopts him will need to continue this at our expense either with the same behaviouist or a qualified one that practices positive methods of training.

Heston needs a home with no children and would, we believe be better as an only dog. He needs to be busy and out and about in the day, this dog is no couch potato although he loves nothing better than a snooze in front of the fire. He loves water and likes to swim, he will walk and run for miles and loves his toys.

If you think you are the special person Heston is looking for then please complete a pre adoption form and we will contact you for a chat. We will give you all the information we have about this lad and any backup needed.

He has been neutered and vaccinated and is currently on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK. If you're interested in adopting Heston, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Here's what the lady who used to walk him has to say about him:
"This little boy is a real character, and most of the time his manners are impeccable.

He runs off lead, and his recall is excellent, he sits, lies down and gives his paw. Heston delights in being out and about and is no trouble at all out on a walk.

His past issues are much better. In the right home I'm sure that Heston will thrive and go on to make someone a lovely companion."


----------



## Saint Viper

He looks like a really nice dog.

Do you know how he is with cats? we have 2 older cats and so any dog we look at getting needs to be able to get along with them.

Cheers.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Saint Viper said:


> He looks like a really nice dog.
> 
> Do you know how he is with cats? we have 2 older cats and so any dog we look at getting needs to be able to get along with them.
> 
> Cheers.


Unfortunately Heston cannot live with cats. Here are our cat friendly dogs needing homes:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...nd-dog-cat-child-friendly.html#post1061481319
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...ble-10-week-old-jrt-cross.html#post1061595974
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...-good-dogs-older-children.html#post1061442182
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...d-sweet-girl-needs-chance.html#post1061595485


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Poor Heston is still waiting for a home that understands him and can give him lots to do... have you got the lifestyle right for this dear little boy?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

One of our kennel dog walkers took Heston out today and says that he is an absolute pleasure to walk and is good as gold.

Heston will sit, lie down and gives paw on command plus he has excellent recall.

He is a real little character and loves running in the mud, diving in the pond, he playing fetch.

Heston has had his issues in the past but has come on so incredibly well. He just needs an active lifestyle with an experienced dog owner.

Can anybody offer gorgeous Heston a home?


----------



## R8chl

This lovely lad is still looking for his forever home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Our stunning Heston is still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Heston had a lovely walk today and thoroughly enjoyed "ice-skating" on the puddles!!
















This little man has such a lovely character and will make a fantastic pet to the right home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Heston has gone into temporary foster with our rescue coordinator Eileen and he is doing brilliantly. Here's what she has to say about him; "Heston has been home with me for the last few days. He is great in the house and wonderful with my dogs and also not too bothered by Benson the cat.

He was very interested when Dim the oldie Maltese arrived and has been trying to encourage Dim to play with him to no avail. Dim had a grumble and told him off and I think Heston has realsied that such an old man is not in for games of chase.

He shared my breakfast toast with me this morning, sitting when asked and giving me his paw every time. He has met a couple of my neighbours and was very friendly and waggy.

Heston seems to have grown out of his juvenile deliquent stage and is now a young man keen to have fun and be friends with all. He loves his toys and will play for ages either on his own or having them thrown for him to bring back."


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Heston is living with 3 small dogs and gets on with them really well. If he steps out of line the girls tell him off and he takes being told. He does have an issue with resource guarding but this is being managed. To know Heston is to love him and if you want a dog to make you smile then Heston is your boy!

Yesterday Heston had his first ever agility lesson and was an absolute star. He enjoyed it very much and would love to continue an activity such as this in his forever home




































If you follow this link (and have a facebook account) you can see a video of him showing off his new found skills  28 March 2012 08:26 | Facebook

Heston is a beautiful boy and has come an awfully long way whilst with us. This dear boy is going to make a wonderful pet if he is given the chance. Can anyone help Heston?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Heston is a real star who so deserves a forever home!
Please follow these links for videos: 
http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa468/axylouise/?action=view&current=P1020888.mp4
http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa468/axylouise/?action=view&current=P1020891.mp4


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Please follow this link for a video of our beautiful Heston who is still looking for a home P1020982.mp4 video by axylouise - Photobucket


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Still waiting patiently for that special forever home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Handsome Heston is still waiting for a home 






















Can anyone offer him that special forever place that he so deserves?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Heston is still waiting for a forever home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Heston really enjoyed a walk on Sunday, as did the ladies who walked him! He also enjoyed a little bit of ice cream and some complimentary doggie biscuits after a long trek around the woods and the lake! He absolutely loves the water and was digging up the stones and splashing 

It was very busy with lots of people, children and dogs so we didn't allow him off lead but he didn't pull or get over excited, he was just happy to have a wander. He loved all the interesting smells and stuck his nose into every bush and crevice for a closer look!

He is a really good boy. He travels well and seems to love the car, lying down quietly for most of the time. He is eager to please but like a child, he can't always be perfect! For 99% of the time, he is fab and really will make a wonderful companion!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

We all love Heston here at Friends Of The Animals and what's not to love?! This boy is gorgeous, fun, playful and very clever at agility!

Heston so wants his own people to please though, someone who has a special Heston shaped hole in their heart waiting to be filled by this really lovely boy! Someone he can make the sunshine for no matter how grey the day  Can you open your heart and home to Heston?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Heston is still waiting for a forever home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

How can you resist this lovely little boy?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Little Heston is going to be spending some time on foster with the dog trainer Dima Yeremenko where he will get lots of opportunity to socialise with other dogs and learn new tricks! Good Boy Dog School | Good Boy Dog School















Good luck Heston!


----------



## R8chl

Little Heston is going to be spending some time on foster with the dog trainer Dima Yeremenko where he will get lots of opportunity to socialise with other dogs and learn new tricks!

Good luck Heston

Good Boy Dog School | Good Boy Dog School


----------



## Guest

I can't BELIEVE he hasn't been nabbed


----------



## Guest

Cannot believe he is stillavailable


----------



## Guest

Is this dog SERIOUSLY still available?


----------



## Shelly109

Is he still available??


----------

